# Horse Pictures



## alba

Please post your horse pictures here.


----------



## Chirpy

Here's my two:

A 12 yr. old Belgian mare and 23 yr. old American Saddlebred gelding:


----------



## wynedot55

those are some goodlooking horses.


----------



## Thistlefield

This is my boy.  He is an eight year old Thoroughbred - retired from racing in December of 2008 after 70 starts.


----------



## wynedot55

he sure is a nice TB.how tall is he.he looks tobe about 16 hands.


----------



## Thistlefield

He's about 15.2 hands.  Just the right size for me!


----------



## wynedot55

i used to0 have a TB/saddlebred horse.an he was 16 hands or taller.


----------



## alba

Such BEAUTIFUL equines!


----------



## m.holloway

nice horses and I like the back ground. I know one says Colorado is the other same state


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

LOVE the horses.  All these picture are GREAT!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I love those horse pictures, keep them coming!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Awsome pics! I wish I had a horse!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Kute, having a horse is a big responsibility.  They can be a pain in the rear at times like goats, and I'm doubtful if your Mom'll let you even consider getting one.

Edit: they are nice to look at though.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Kute, having a horse is a big responsibility.  They can be a pain in the rear at times like goats, and I'm doubtful if your Mom'll let you even consider getting one.
> 
> Edit: they are nice to look at though.


Actually, she has had guidelines set into getting one. So far she isn't old enough to have met them apparently. Horses are a big responsibity and one that she will have to be ready to take on before we will talk further about it.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kute, having a horse is a big responsibility.  They can be a pain in the rear at times like goats, and I'm doubtful if your Mom'll let you even consider getting one.
> 
> Edit: they are nice to look at though.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, she has had guidelines set into getting one. So far she isn't old enough to have met them apparently. Horses are a big responsibity and one that she will have to be ready to take on before we will talk further about it.
Click to expand...

Guidelines are good.   Another thing with horses is that if one wants to have one they have to find a way to make a use of them instead of as pasture ornaments or riding pleasures if one wants to make money off of them to compensate for the expenses they create with hay, straw, facilities and other things like saddles, leads, etc. 

 If I were to get one I probably won't know what to do with it except ride the "range" and keep the grass down along with the cows, nothing more.  Plus it'd be a huge learning curve for me as well.


----------



## laughingllama75

Here is my new QH (working ranch horse, he is great with the cattle and ranch sorting/team penning)
Leo, he is 15.2









my (now passed away) appendix QH mare, Emmy Lou. We had to put her down last summer, she had severe Navicular. She was 16.3




Here is my draft cross Merlin, he is now close to 17 hands




can't forget my 2 mini's, Stormy 33 inches 5 years old




and Ricky, 37 inches, 20 years old


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Gorgeous horses!


----------



## wynedot55

love those horses.


----------



## laughingllama75

Thanks!


----------



## appytaz

Nice looking horses everyone!! 

Here are my "Backyard Brats":

Sparkeys Chich "Taz" 
Appaloosa 
15'2 
7 yrs old






Overlooks JJ - "JJ"
Mini Donkey
32"
5 yrs old


----------



## laughingllama75

Nice! Love the little long ears.


----------



## Thistlefield

Beautiful!  I have a soft spot for appys.

You can ship that lovely donk to meeeee!


----------



## miss_thenorth

Here's my two.  Thunder is a 3yo paint/percheron, and Jiggs is a 9 yo QH.  My daughter, who is horse crazy, saved up her money and bought Thunder when my dd was only 9 yo.


----------



## appytaz

Thistle - You would have his butt on the 1st bus back here! He is one BRATTY!!!!!!!! donk!


----------



## Thistlefield

heh heh - he'd fit right in with my goats!


----------



## Chickerdoodle13

These are my four guys!

The first horse is Stetson. He's about 6 or 7 years old and was a ranch horse from Mexico. We had a little bit of trouble with him during the past year. He started getting really nasty. We switched his food over and he's done a complete turn around. He's a good boy, and I'm finally enjoying riding him!






My dad, attempting to lope Stetson. Stetson isn't so comfortable loping in the round pen yet, so it takes him a few times to settle down.






Next is Sedona, the new horse we picked up on Mother's Day. She's a five year old red roan QH. She's been excellent so far, but we have not yet ridden her. She is supposed to be broke to ride and great on trails.
















Cheyenne, my two year old filly. She's going to be a small horse, but I'm hoping she fills out/grows enough for me to ride her. Otherwise, she will be my training project and we will look to sell her after she's been trained.











This is Sonny, our OLD Palomino gelding. He's a great horse, but is getting really difficult to keep weight on. His old saddle doesn't even fit him anymore because he lost so much weight over the winter. We are working hard to get him to gain the weight back. He's always been a difficult keeper though, and gets worse with old age. We figure he is about 25.


----------



## wynedot55

man all these great horse pics are making me want a horse again.its a goodthing im to old to ride.or i might try getting a horse again.


----------



## laughingllama75

Oh wow......mommy like.......I LOVE the red roan mare. Whooeeee, she is built to work. I bet you will have fun with her, what is her breeding (if you dont mind my asking)?


----------



## Riverfarming

The one above is Kokopelli' Secret.  And her she is with her momma Secret


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Lovely photos everyone!  I too love the roan, her musculature looks like she's one that a body can't have in the pen all day!


----------



## Chickerdoodle13

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> Oh wow......mommy like.......I LOVE the red roan mare. Whooeeee, she is built to work. I bet you will have fun with her, what is her breeding (if you dont mind my asking)?


Thanks! She really is a beauty! I couldn't believe the guy we got her from was giving her away!

As to her breeding, we have no idea. She came from South Dakota I think as a yearling. She was mistakenly purchased at an auction and never had any papers. Supposedly she was an ugly yearling and the guy who had her before us picked her up for $500. We still have not thrown a saddle on her because we have been waiting for her to settle in, but I doubt we'll have any problems. I am kind of bummed that we have no history on her though...she definitely is my kind of horse!

So far I've been round penning her every other day or so. My dad does it on the days that I can't get out there. She has some serious muscle tone to her, but she is pretty out of shape running wise. I'm trying to work slow and let her take several walking breaks so I don't over work her. She will run around a few times at the lope and then be out of breath, so she needs some work! She's been doing great though. She's finally walking into the center when I ask for a whoah and she finally joins up nicely with me. It took a few times to get her respect. Apparently she doesn't like women...but she's been absolutely fine with me! I still have to work on getting her to turn into the center and to back up when I ask. She's kind of lazy though..but that's not a bad thing. I need a nice lazy horse to build up my balance again!

I'll have to get more pictures next time my dad works with her. I can't when I'm out there because all she does is follow me around!  <3 (Sorry I typed so much! I just love talking about horses!)


----------



## Swbuda

*appytaz,* I have an appaloosa, too..  Tink, she's a 4 yo..   I will post photo soon..  I also have a donkey..  What do you feed your's ?  He looks so GOOD!


----------



## Swbuda

*wynedot55*, don't say you are too old to ride..    I have parkinson's, lupus, osteoarthritis, and I am 59   ... Hee Hee...    I ride every chance I get!  We have 5 horses and 1 very sweet mini donkey..*KEEP GOING!*


----------



## wynedot55

i havent stepped into a saddle in over 20yrs.an i doubt my body would let me if i wanted to.


----------



## Countrymom

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i havent stepped into a saddle in over 20yrs.an i doubt my body would let me if i wanted to.


LOL My FIL took a spin on a horse we sold this past year before she left.  Mind you in Tennis shoes and all.  He is 86 years old.  Really enjoyed it also.  He would ride with us more if my MIL wasn't sick with Alzheimer's.  She has a hard time letting himout of her sight.  I still can see him riding on an older mare we have with my son behind him in the buddy saddle out checking fences just a couple years ago.  Now my son rides that mare.


----------



## appytaz

Riverfarming - I just love your baby! What a cutie and with nice markings!!

Swbuda - Get some pics of Tink up!!
I feed a Manna Pro Senior and we have a roll of hay out all the time. The dear donk gets a few handfuls of the grain 2 x's a day. I really love the Senior feed. My gelding  is only 7, but it really keeps his weight nice without feeding alot of. I give about 3/4 scoop 2 X's day. (Donk get about the top few shakes out of the scoop) I do not have grass in the back pastures, so the feed and hay has done a fabulous job with keeping them healthy.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

I'll put up my favorite picture of Magic on his birthday he is a registered Bashkir Curly... looks like a plush toy heehee.  






Here he is at a long 4 still with summer coat, he is 5 now.





Bashkirs are hypoallergenic.  They are really neat horses with good mind set, I like them as much as our Morgans.


----------



## wynedot55

ok now yall are giving me horse fever.an thats just outright mean


----------



## Riverfarming

appytaz said:
			
		

> Riverfarming - I just love your baby! What a cutie and with nice markings!!


Her Daddy is a leopard appy and his name is Kikko.  I need to get pics of him up.  I'm just glad Koko girl got nice markings.  Im not a fan of the leopards.  In this pic she is only a hours/day old.


----------



## Little Cow

I guess I have an excuse to post more pictures of my herd.

First is Phoenix.  He was green when I bought him 9 years ago.  He's now an excellent trail horse, cowpony, and he did well at a couple different shows.  We haven't been riding as much lately because of our baby son but he'll sharpen right back up with a little arena time.









Next is Andy (Sea Spirit).  He's an older Arabian cross that we adopted from a horse rescue.  He's had a rough life but will not want for food or friendship again.









Then, we have Donkeyotee.  He was only a 4 and a 1/2 month old baby and near death when I answered an ad to look at a goat (he had been weaned at 2 and a 1/2 months!  ).  The farm was a horror show but the owner seemed oblivious.  I played it cool and got him instead because he was in the worst shape.  I asked her for a receipt and ensured the date, her name, address, and a description of the donkey baby was on it.  He was so weak and skinny that I just picked him up and put him in my trailer.  Then, I had our vet come out on an emergency call to our farm to check him out.  We didn't think he'd make it through the night.  I used the receipt, the vet's report, and pictures to Animal Control and they raided her farm and shut her down.  She was back in the woods and no animals were visible from the road so the AC needed my evidence to get a search warrant.

Here's a picture of Donkeyotee in my nice clean stall the morning after rescue.





After 2 weeks, his ears finally stood up.  My beloved old buckskin AQHA mare was his adopted mommy.





And Donkeyotee now.





Here is Maggie.  She is a Shetland Pony that we took in when a family member lost their farm.


----------



## Little Cow

A few playful pictures of Donkey and Phoenix.


----------



## wynedot55

those are some cute pics.


----------



## Goat_Walker

Chirpy said:
			
		

> Here's my two:
> 
> A 12 yr. old Belgian mare and 23 yr. old American Saddlebred gelding:
> 
> http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x243/Cinder_013/IMG_4113.jpg


Your Belgian  is GORGEOUS


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Little Cow, the one of Pheniox alone reminds me of Mr. Ed! Something about the way the mouth is open makes it look like Pheniox is talking.


----------



## Little Cow

Thanks, Farmer Kitty!  That is one of my favorite pictures of him because he's actually looking more noble and less goofy.  It only worked because I took it from afar.  He is very personable and works hard at being cute when you are close enough to pass out treats.  Just don't tell him that imitating Mr. Ed would earn him treats or he'll never stop.


----------



## D Bar J Acres

Wow, everyone's got great looking horses!  That palomino is honestly the most striking one I've ever seen.  I also want to thank the person that rescued that pitiful donkey foal.  What a handsome boy he is now!

This is my mammoth donkey gelding Hawkeye.  He is 15hh and 9 y.o.  We bought Hawkeye as an intact jack on my birthday 3/2/08 and came home with a super skinny donkey that was covered in lice.  His teeth were so bad his whole mouth was ulcerated where his molars touched - vet never saw anything like it.  He's gained about 250 lbs!  This was last late summer after 2 months of training....











This is my husband's mammoth gelding Thunder, who is 8 y.o. and 14.2hh.  We've owned him almost 3 years, but last year is when he was ridden the most.






And here are the boys January 2009...


----------



## Thistlefield

My gosh - that face on that Donkey!  hee hee  What a mug!

I love the mammoth jacks...very nice animals!  

I think Phoenix is saying, "insert carrot here please".


----------



## Little Cow

Thanks, guys!

D Bar J Acres-  Great looking donkeys!  Did you saddle-break them yourself?  Good job on the rescue, too!


----------



## twinlights

Here are ours
Gemma(2) and her mom, Rosie (american sport ponies)




Marzipan (4) sec.b welsh




Ozzie (yearling) Dutch/tb




Hannah (2) Connemara cross




Val (3) Westfalen/Tb




Fritz (18) Westfalen




Dreamer (6) tb




Stormy (4) GRP




Star (12) quarter horse




Thats our gang.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Everyone has such beautiful horses! I've never seen a donkey the color of Thunder. He is very pretty!


----------



## wynedot55

i agree kitty every1 has such pretty donkeys an horses.


----------



## D Bar J Acres

Thanks for the compliments on the donks!  Yep, I trained both myself.  Still a work in progress tho for more suppleness.


----------



## Kindred farm

Here are my two, the first is Chico 14 yr old grade horse.
The second is Misty, 25 yr old Foundation stock quarter horse.


----------



## wynedot55

those are some pretty horses.


----------



## lupinfarm

This is our naughty Quarter Horse X pony, Luna.  She's got a 'ttude and needs some work, but otherwise she's great.

We're getting better with the farrier! ..not so much with the leading, she's 8 years old, and *was* well trained before being sent to an auction, then rescue, then us. She's rusty, and figures she's in retirement HA HA.










Just a note..this is what Luna USED to look like, I know Patandchickens from BYC & Sufficientself noticed some muscling abnormalities in her, but granted she was quite underweight at the time and has filled out brilliantly. She no longer drags her feet either when trotting, walking, or cantering, and is overall quite healthy. Luna was a wreck when we adopted her from a rescue about an hour away, she'd only been there for a week and was just starting the recovery process but we snapped her up, took her home, and fed her up nice and fat. Now she has loads of muscle, and is gleaming in the noon-day sun!

This is what she looked like before, kind of haggard. She was skinny enough that you could see her ribs through her extremely thick winter coat, I don't suppose she'd been thin long, and we have an inkling she may have been a broodmare which would account for the skinniness and rush off to sale...plus she has big nipples much like our TB ex-broodmare we had a few years back. 






and her first week here, we bought her a brand-spankin'-new weatherbeeta shell because we were expecting freezing rain, and being without a run-in or workable barn, she needed something to keep her toasty!


----------



## wynedot55

shes a goodlooking horse.


----------



## laughingllama75

Nice looking horses, everyone!


----------



## Chickerdoodle13

Beautiful horses everyone! I've been lazy about getting pictures. I'll have to get my butt out on the next nice day and take a few.


----------



## valmom

I love the pictures of the "long ears" Mules and donkeys are so cute!

OK, here are some of mine:
Isis at her foal inspection with her OTTB mom




An OTTB mare- Polly- who I got because she was on her way to an auction and I thought she was too nice a horse to end up as dogfood:




Here's Polly when I got her. It is hard to see that she is the same horse.




My overweight boy, Nova- he has the same dam as Isis does




Mocha- my current youngest who is a year old now. These were last year at her inspection where she was a little brat!








Here she is spooking at all the flowers in the ring!


----------



## laughingllama75

LOL. Mocha's got great brakes!!! 
Nice looking horses....I am assuming warmblood inspections?


----------



## wynedot55

those are some fine looking horses.


----------



## city girl

Beautiful horses. You all are living a beautiful life.


----------



## Paintlover24

Ok here are a few pictures of my horses Hawk and Chili.

Hawk






Hawk is a quarter horse arabain cross. He was my hunter/jumper show horse until he decided that he hated it. Then he became a great trail horse and now he has turned into my mom's trail and we ride together.

Chili 




In this picture he is standing down hill so if looks odd in this pic that is becasue he is on the only hill in Florida.











Chili does go english as well.





I got Chili about 2 years ago because the owner was going through divorce and needed money, so she signed all his papers over and I was able to buy him. I had to retrain him because from the time he was 3 year old until 8 years old he did nothing but stand in his stall and he never got out to even graze often. Now I have been showing him western pleasure, trail riding, and I am currently trying english and jumping with him.

*Sorry these pics are so big I was not sure how to resize them*


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Fantastic photo's ....very beautiful horses


----------



## farmy

Elfin Tori Cody and Blue




                    Tori




                    Elfin and Baby Iona




                   Iona all grown up




                   My baby boy Cody




                   Pog and Pistolero




                    Sonny




                     Jesse and Cora




                      Dante




                      Euree




                      We have 4 burros this is Ruth




                      And a donkey named Chalkey


----------



## wynedot55

you have some nice looking horses an mules.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Our herd is finally completed.....here's a photo of our two girls and their new fella.....Kansas 12 yr old Arab cross our daughters horse...thats her butt in the middle...and then our 15 yrs old? Belgian cross mare Maybelline  hubbys horse.....and finally my big guy who I just bought last week 10 yr old reg. Quarter horse gelding....Tiny .....LOVE HIM !!!
and then another photo of my guy...


----------



## wynedot55

those are some fine looking horses.


----------



## Countrymom

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> Our herd is finally completed.....here's a photo of our two girls and their new fella.....Kansas 12 yr old Arab cross our daughters horse...thats her butt in the middle...and then our 15 yrs old? Belgian cross mare Maybelline  hubbys horse.....and finally my big guy who I just bought last week 10 yr old reg. Quarter horse gelding....Tiny .....LOVE HIM !!!
> and then another photo of my guy...http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/580_tiny_and_his_girls_july_5_2009_037.jpghttp://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/580_tiny_and_his_girls_july_5_2009_042.jpg


He reminds me of a horse on our cutting circuit named Tiny Bar Oak.  They call him Tiny, but he is not anything small.  He is one heck of a cutting horse too.  

Very nice horses everyone!  

Paintlover, either your'e short or that paint is tall.  I get nose bleeds up there! LOL  Seriously the older I get the shorter the horse suits me. LOL  I just don't always get that choice.  Now I have a 17 plus had Warmblood on the working ranch I have to care for.  Thank God I don't have to ride him.  He is lame and has been since he was 2 so they have babied him.  So now we have to manage him and handle him and he is horrible.  At least I don't have to get on his back.


----------



## Paintlover24

Countrymom said:
			
		

> 2468herdsrgr8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our herd is finally completed.....here's a photo of our two girls and their new fella.....Kansas 12 yr old Arab cross our daughters horse...thats her butt in the middle...and then our 15 yrs old? Belgian cross mare Maybelline  hubbys horse.....and finally my big guy who I just bought last week 10 yr old reg. Quarter horse gelding....Tiny .....LOVE HIM !!!
> and then another photo of my guy...http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/580_tiny_and_his_girls_july_5_2009_037.jpghttp://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/580_tiny_and_his_girls_july_5_2009_042.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> He reminds me of a horse on our cutting circuit named Tiny Bar Oak.  They call him Tiny, but he is not anything small.  He is one heck of a cutting horse too.
> 
> Very nice horses everyone!
> 
> Paintlover, either your'e short or that paint is tall.  I get nose bleeds up there! LOL  Seriously the older I get the shorter the horse suits me. LOL  I just don't always get that choice.  Now I have a 17 plus had Warmblood on the working ranch I have to care for.  Thank God I don't have to ride him.  He is lame and has been since he was 2 so they have babied him.  So now we have to manage him and handle him and he is horrible.  At least I don't have to get on his back.
Click to expand...

Nope I am not short I am about 5'8" and if I measured him correctly he is about 15.3. He is such a good boy. I actually am going to be showing him on Aug 1st in my first hunter/jumper with him but I have not shown hunters in about 4 years this should be interesting but I am excited. I just love to brag on this horse!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Beautiful horses!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

He reminds me of a horse on our cutting circuit named Tiny Bar Oak.  They call him Tiny, but he is not anything small.  He is one heck of a cutting horse too.  
Ha ha ha ! I know this fella is called Tiny but he's not Tiny....I havnt measured but was told 15.3 plus  hh and he's "Stocky"... .His real name is Jet Tiny Star...He comes from a barrel racing history ..he has competed down in Georgia/Oklahoma /at the Congress....now he's a trail horse...I am just learning all his buttons..and he's learning all my buttons......love him to pieces....


----------



## valmom

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> LOL. Mocha's got great brakes!!!
> Nice looking horses....I am assuming warmblood inspections?


Yes, Mocha is registered with American Warmblood Society. Most of my foals have been registered with Oldenburg NA, but Mocha's sire wasn't an approved stallion for them. Her mom is Trakehner, and dad is a Saddlebred cross.


----------



## Shell

Yeah! A "show off your horses" thread!!

I currently have 6, but that is gonna change soon.
My husband's Hispano-Arabe gelding, CJ










CJ with Catalina (for sale) 3 y/o Haflinger filly









Biscuit, rescued Arabian mare who is in foal (we got her that way).  She is a little on the crazy side.  She is 15 and only in the last year was ever handled.













Slick & Rocky, the minis




Rocky in harness.





Me with Catalina and my son with Slick at a hrose show.  That was so much fun!!





Slick dressed up for Halloween




My son at age 2 with Slick watching Sponge Bob in the house.




Loren Hood age 2 riding Rocky





And Bein my husband's 26 y/o Arabian mare.  He has had her for 22 years.





And my family on the beach in New Hampshire




I wish I still owned the mare I am riding in this picture.  Velvet was the best horse ever.  She was CJ's dam.


----------



## danielle82

here are my two arab girls Ali is the bay and Tezza is the my old grey mare


----------



## laughingllama75

Hi Shelly!
You guys looks good, I bet Loren is growing like a weed! Glad you found the Horse Thread, it was nice to see you again.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Love all the photo's ....boy we love our horses....


----------



## Farmer Kitty

More nice looking horses!


----------



## wynedot55

those are some fine looking horses.


----------



## Shell

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> Hi Shelly!
> You guys looks good, I bet Loren is growing like a weed! Glad you found the Horse Thread, it was nice to see you again.


Yeah!  I am glad you found me here.
Shellie


----------



## valmom

I love the pony in the house watching TV! I used to bring my pony into the house, but he was only allowed in the walk-out basement


----------



## jettesunn05

Not a good picture of a body shot.. but it is my 19 year old TB mix, and my favorite.  I bought him when I was 14. Saved up all my money! I love my horses and they have always been my life.  I have a palimino paint mare that was a rescue. She likes my BF better than me though lol.  Everybody's horses made me smile! Beautiful creatures.  I have to say babies are my favorite though.


----------



## danielle82

Wow, jettesunn, I really *love* that picture, that is so cool!


----------



## jettesunn05

danielle82 said:
			
		

> Wow, jettesunn, I really *love* that picture, that is so cool!


Thanks I was lucky to get it he was kind of active that day lol!


----------



## spectrumranch




----------



## Cara

This is my troublesome mare, Lucy:
















Pics of the others are to come!


----------



## cherokeerainbow

The kids....





MR. D (Chiquita Diablo)...the low part of fence is 3 ft. 26yrs





My naughty Maverick





Shadow my QH forever! 26 yrs


----------



## cherokeerainbow

hmm pic not adding....


----------



## cherokeerainbow

> here are my two arab girls Ali is the bay and Tezza is the my old grey mare


The Old Grey Mares are just the best!!!


----------



## big brown horse

Hi Cherokeerainbow,

I have a grey horse (grey paint) named Shadow...let me see if I can find his photo.  I'll upload later.

Love the ponies!

-Sally


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Love the photo's !  thanks for sharing !


----------



## ILoveHorses

My 4 yr. old CURLY gelding, called Toby


----------



## leeandlisasmith

My SPIKE!!!


----------



## laughingllama75

Spike is too cute! love those bog, bold spots. and the name....LOVE IT!!!


----------



## leeandlisasmith

laughingllama75....

He doesn't know he is a ....<whispered> horse!!!  He thinks he is a dog.  Will run to you and lick you!  Loves kisses and hugs.  Wants to be rubbed, brushed, and talked to!!  It is hilarious.  Thanks for the compliments...I too think he is beautiful, but I am SOOOO prejudiced~!!


----------

